# VACUUM SEALING



## wasper (Jun 9, 2006)

What are the effects of vacuum sealing and freezing smoked fish?  Does it in any way deteriorate the texture and flavor of the meat??  Is there a more proper procedure to follow?


----------



## salmonclubber (Jun 9, 2006)

wasper 
it depends on how long it will be in the freezer anything that i think i will have in the freezer for more than three months i will vacume seal if i think it will get eaten in less then three months i will just put it in a zip loc bag 

vacume sealing keeps the food fresher for a longer time in the freezer protects it from freezer burn i really havent noticed any difference in the texture of the smoked fish that i have vac sealed if it has been frozen and vac sealed for a long time i sometimes get a watery flavor but it is not real noticable hope this helps
salmonclubber


----------



## wasper (Jun 9, 2006)

SALMONCLUBBER,

Thanks for the info.  We'll vacuum today.  Can't go wrong with a tip about salmon from a guy with a handle like yours.


----------



## q3131a (Oct 3, 2006)

Before you vacuum seal the fish, flash freeze it. Put the fish on a plate and freeze for 1-2 hrs.


----------



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

If it is fresh a friend of mine always places the fish in a ziplock and then adds water and freezes the whole thing. His thoughts were that the water keeps the fish away from the air and will keep the freezer burn away longer


----------



## q3131a (Oct 8, 2006)

I have used that method. However, I have found that the foodsaver bags with flash frozen fresh fish last longer and taste better when defrosted.

I live on the Gulf Coast and regularly have redfish, seatrout, mackerel, grouper, snapper in the freezer. The foodsaver keeps the fish in great shape for at least 6 months.


----------

